# Apollo is 1



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

My not so little boy is going to have his first birthday party later today!

He so far has been the best dog I have ever owned, sorry Ares you are great too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Apollo.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy birthday, Apollo! Have fun at your party!

Haeden turned 1 yesterday. His party is tomorrow with family which we're looking forward to. I also have to agree- best **** dog I ever owned.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I just can't believe how fast the time has past. It really seems like yesterday we were holding him in our hands, working on no bite and all the other puppy stuff. I only hope the next ten years or so dont go bye so fast.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy wishes you a happy first birthday Apollo.. :-*...have a nice one.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Apollo!! Enjoy your day!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

The birthday boy!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

The birthday boy's little brother.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Liver Sweet Potato and Carrots.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-HA-Ha-Ha-ha!! Love the birthday "cake"!! ;D ;D

Happy Birthday, Apollo!!

Belated Happy Birthday to Haeden, too!! ;D ;D

_p.s. I was just thinking, it's kind of sad that I will never know Willie's actual birthday, because of his mysterious (lost dog) past. What we do, however, is celebrate his "Gotcha Day", January 15... the day I adopted him out of the dog pound!_


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy birthday Apollo! Riley and Chuck send their love!!!!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the Gotcha day perfect!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

[quote author=mswhipple link=topic=7783.msg59346#msg59346 date=1362266970
_p.s. I was just thinking, it's kind of sad that I will never know Willie's actual birthday, because of his mysterious (lost dog) past. What we do, however, is celebrate his "Gotcha Day", January 15... the day I adopted him out of the dog pound!_
[/quote]

If that doesn't count as the beginning of a new life, I don't know what does.

Happy Birthday, Apollo!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big Roo Roo Roo birthday wish from the crevv dovvn under!!!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you every one.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Apollo!
The cake is too cute ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow time flies. Seeing a lot of puppies turning one. 

Happy Birthday Apollo!


----------

